# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  هكذا فعل محمد عوامة في طبعته لابن أبي شيبة

## شتا العربي

طلب مني بعض الأفاضل أن أضع هذا المقال هنا فأنا الآن أضعه لكم بناء على طلبه بارك الله فيه وسدد خطاه وجزاه خير الجزاء

----------


## شتا العربي

هكذا فعل محمد عوامة في طبعته لابن أبي شيبة

بقلم
عمرو علي

الحلقة الأولى

بسم الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده.
وبعد.

كثر الطلب والسؤال على طبعة المدعو محمد عوامة لمصنف ابن أبي شيبة رحمه الله، ولما كان الله عز وجل قد أخذ العهد والميثاق على من علم شيئا من العلم أن لا يكتمه فقد كنت هممتُ بالكتابة في هذا الأمر لكنني كنتُ أتمهل راجيا أن يكفيني غيري هذه المسألة.
ثم تجاذبت مع أحد إخواننا الأفاضل أطراف الموضوع فسألني عن حال الطبعة فأجبتُه بمثال من تعليقات عوامة، فرد عليَّ الفاضل: دعك من تعليقاته نريد المتن كيف حاله؟ فأجبته بمثال من المتن.
فاستحثني الأخ الفاضل على أن أذكر ما أعلمه حول هذه الطبعة.

فأقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق ومنه أستمد العون والسداد:
طلب مني بعض مشايخنا الكرام ممن لهم صلة بكتاب ابن أبي شيبة أن أقوم بالمطابقة بين النسخ المطبوعة من الكتاب، فكانت بين يدي النسخة الهندية القديمة والنسخة المحققة بطبعة الرشد التي أخرجها الشيخ اللحيدان والشيخ الجمعة والتي قدمها الشيخ سعد آل حميد حفظهم الله جميعا حتى وقفت بعد ذلك بواسطة أخ فاضل على طبعة محمد عوامة فطابقت بعضها ولا زلت مع المطبوعتين المذكورتين.

مشكلة طبعة عوامة لا تكمن في أخطائه فالخطأ لا يسلم منه إنسان ولكنها تكمن في فنية واحتراف هذه الأخطاء بحيث يصبح من الصعب اكتشافها إلا بعد المطابقة على أكثر من طبعة مع تخريج الأخبار من مصادر الحديث!

وهنا تكمن المشكلة لأنه لا يتيسر لكل أحد أن يقوم بهذا.

ولولا أن بعض مشايخنا تكرم عليَّ بالتكليف بهذه المطابقة لما قمتُ بها ولا التفتُ إليها لصعوبتها والجهد الذي يُبذل فيها.

وبعد جهد وتدقيق في هذه المطابقة ألقيتُ بطبعة عوامة مستنكرا شاجبا موقنا بأن الرجل لم يحقق شيئا ولم يفعل شيئا، جازما في نفسي بأن السنين الطويلة التي سمعنا بعمله فيها إنما كانت في كتابة الكتاب على الجهاز وتجهيزه للطباعة لا أكثر، مع بعض التحبيشات لزوم الطبع والنشر والدعاوى العريضة التي لا أساس لها من الصحة.

الأخطاء الظاهرة الواضحة يسهل اكتشافها للناظرين في أي كتاب، لكن كما ذكرتُ تكمن مشكلة طبعة عوامة في احترافية الأخطاء وفنيتها بما يخفيها إلا بعد المطابقة على بقية الطبعات أو التخريج للأخبار.

ولم يعطنا عوامة في هوامشه وتعليقاته ما يعين على اكتشاف الخطأ الواقع في الطبعة، ولم يكن دقيقا ولا أمينا أبدا في استعراض ما في النسخ والمطبوعات التي أمامه في حاشية الكتاب ويترك للقارئ مساحة يقدر من خلالها على اكتشاف الخطأ.

بينما يستطيع الناظر في طبعة الرشد بتقديم الشيخ الحميد حفظه الله أن يكتشف الخطأ بل ويمكن للناظر أن يخالف المحققين لهذه الطبعة ويرجِّح خلاف ما رجَّحوه، بمجرد نظره في تعليقاتهم التي استعرضوا فيها ما وقع في النسخ والمطبوعة الهندية، فذكروه كله واختاروا ما بدا لهم فأثبتوه في المتن، على هنات في هذه الاختيارات لا يسلم منها كتاب.
لكن من خلال تعليقاتهم قد نخالفهم ونكتشف الخطأ بسهولة ونعرف من أين جاء الخطأ.

بخلاف ذاك العوامة الذي أخرج لنا كتابا في 26 مجلدا بالخبرة والتعليق والتصحيح والتحقيق من رأس القلم وكأن الدارقطني قد بُعِثَ من جديد ليحقق من رأسه دون اعتماد على مصادر الحديث التي تعينه على اكتشاف الخطأ في النسخ أو في المطبوعات.

ولو أفلح لأسعدنا هذا واستبشرنا خيرا بحافظٍ في زماننا؛ لكنه كما قال القائل: تغيَّر واختلط بأخرة حتى خلط زيدا بعمرو.

وتابع من قبله على الأخطاء والأوهام ولم يتبين الصواب لأنه لم يكلّف نفسه البحث عن الصواب، وما أظنه أراد الصواب أصلا، فقد غلبه التعصب على ابن أبي شيبة لصالح حنفية عوامة المقيتة، فأنستْهُ الحنفيّة أن يحقق كتاب ابن أبي شيبة، كيف وقد أردفَ هذا برغبة جامحة لنصرة التمشعر المقبوح؟!.
فلما انتهى من كتابة الكتاب على الجهاز فيما يظهر نسي مرة أخرى (ربما لكبر السن) فادعى أنه قد حقّق الكتاب، وأخرجه كذلك.

فواغوثاه.

وحتى يكون الكلام مُدلَّلا عليه بأدلته أذكر بعض الأخطاء الفنية التي وقع فيها والتي يصعب اكتشافها بالنظر بل هناك ما يصعب اكتشافه حتى مع مطابقة مطبوعات الكتاب الثلاثة المذكورة سابقا لاشتراكها في الخطأ!

ومن هذا الباب: ما رواه ابن أبي شيبة في (باب من قال ليس بين العبد وسيده ربا) قال: (حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو عن أبي سعيد عن ابن عباس: ((أنه كان لا يرى بين العبد وبين سيده ربا))...إلخ.
هذا هو الإسناد في الطبعة الهندية: ((عمرو عن أبي سعيد عن ابن عباس))
وقد ورد كذلك في طبعة الرشد (20290)، وتابعهما محمد عوامة (20408).
عندما يأتي أي باحث ماجستير أو دكتوراه للحكم على الإسناد وينظر في التراجم والرجال فيرى هذه الصيغة ((عمرو عن أبي سعيد عن ابن عباس)) إذن سيضعف الخبر بأبي سعيد وهو ابن رافع الحجازي، قال ابن حجر: مقبول.
وهذا الرجل لم يرو عنه حسبما ورد في ترجمته سوى عمرو بن دينار!!.
فالأثر ضعيف والرجل المقصود هنا هو أبو سعيد قطعا في نظر أي باحث بدلالة ما في كتب التراجم وبدلالة اجتماع الطبعة الهندية ومتابعة الرشد لها ثم متابعة محمد عوامة لهما على (أبي سعيد).
لكننا بالنظر في المصنف لعبد الرزاق (14378) وجدنا الخبر كالتالي: ابن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن أبي معبد مولى بن عباس قال: كان ابن عباس يبيع عبدا له الثمرة قبل أن يبدو صلاحها، وكان يقول: ليس بين العبد وسيده ربا.
وأخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (10387) وعنده: سفيان عن عمرو عن أبي معبد مولى ابن عباس: أن ابن عباس كان يبيع الثمر من غلامه قبل أن يبدو صلاحه ويقول: ليس بين العبد وبين سيده ربا.
فقوله: ((أبو معبد مولى ابن عباس)) هنا يقطع بأن الذي في مطبوعات ابن أبي شيبة الثلاثة خطأ وأن الصواب (أبو معبد) لا (أبو سعيد) بدلالة قوله: (مولى ابن عباس).
وقد رأيت بعضهم ينقله عن طبعة ابن أبي شيبة بتحقيق كمال يوسف الحوت (4/273) وفيه: ((أبو معبد)) على الصحيح، وليست هذه الطبعة تحت يدي الآن لأنظر في صحة هذا النقل عنها.
لكن لو صح لكان هذا مؤيدا لما ورد في مصنف عبد الرزاق وسنن البيهقي.

شبيه بهذا الخطأ في الغموض والخفاء:
ما رواه ابن أبي شيبة في باب (ما جاء في ثمن الكلب): حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو عن عطاء عن سعيد عن أبي هريرة قال: سمعته يقول: (ثمن الكلب سحت)
زعم محمد عوامة في تحقيقه لكتاب ابن أبي شيبة (11/47) أن سعيدا هو ابن المسيب.
وهذا خطأ من المؤكد سيمر على الكثيرين لأنه محتمل في النظر، خاصة مع شهرة سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة، فهل يخفى هذا على أحد؟ أو يتردد أحد بالجزم بأنه ابن المسيب وهو مطمئن البال كما فعل عوامة؟!
مع أن المقصود هنا سُعَيد بضم السين وليس سعيدا، وهو سُعَيْد مولى خليفة، ولا دخل لسعيد بن المسيب هنا.
والأثر ذكره البخاري في التاريخ الكبير في ترجمة سعيد مولى خليفة، ورُوِي مرفوعا وموقوفا، وبعض رواياته عند النسائي وغيره، وقد استعرض الدارقطني رواياته في ((العلل)) (11/13) وفيه: ((وسئل عن حديث سعيد مولى خليفة عن أبي هريرة)).

وهذا وإن كان من أخطاء التعليقات لكنه لا يقل خطورة عن الخطأ السابق من جهة الغموض والخفاء وتضعيف الصحيح وتصحيح الضعيف.

ومما اتفقت عليه الطبعات الثلاث أيضا وله معنى يتوهم معه الخطأ فيه والخفاء:
ما رواه ابن أبي شيبة في قول قيس بن أبي حازم: دخلت مع أبي على أبي بكر نعوده وهو مريض فحملنا على فرسين ، ورأيت أسماء موسومة اليدين تذب عنه.
فقد ورد في الطبعة الهندية وكذلك ورد في طبعة الرشد (20591) وطبعة عوامة (20709): (موسومة) بالسين من الوسم، مما يجعلها تمر على الأذهان سريعا خاصة عند عدم اليقظة الذهنية اللازمة في الأبحاث.
مع أن الصواب في هذه الكلمة (موشومة) بالشين المنقوطة كما في الطبقات لابن سعد، وغيرها.
وذكرها أبو عبيد في كتابه (الغريب) في الشين المنقوطة أيضا.

والحمد لله رب العالمين.

نهاية الحلقة الأولى.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أخي الكريم ( أقصد كاتب النقد )

اتق الله فيما تتكلم به فأنت مسئول عما تقول !

فقد أقمت صرحا ضخما من الاتهامات لطبعة عوامة ملقيا مستنكرا شاجبا كما تصرح !

وحتى يكون الكلام مدللا عليه بأدلته ( وهذا لفظك !! ) ابتدأت بذكر الأمثلة على ذلك، ومن المنطقي أن تكون الأمثلة الشنيعة هي أول الأمثلة بيانا وتفصيلا، فإذا بك تضرب ثلاثة أمثلة، منها اثنتان اتفقت الطبعات جميعها عليها !! فما هذا الهراء ؟!

تكلم بموضوعية وعلمية وحيادية مع ذكر الأمثلة الواضحة، بدلا من الطعن واللمز والهمز الذي لا يغني من الحق شيئا !

ثم إن هذه الأمثلة لو سلمت لك تسليما تاما لما كان فيها شيء من الشناعة المزعومة في كلامك، فهي أخطاء يسهل الوقوع فيها على أي محقق، فليست من الوضوح بالمكان الذي تدعيه في كلامك !

----------


## ابن المنير

جزاك الله خيرا
الحلقة الأولى لا تؤيّد دعواك: (هكذا فعل محمد عوامة في طبعته لابن أبي شيبة)
وبانتظار باقي الحلقات ...
أخي الكريم لو أردت أن أنهج نهجك لما جعلتك تهنأ بكتاب، حاشا كتاب الله تعالى ...
 :Smile:

----------


## شتا العربي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم
وأرجو ملاحظة هذين الأمرين السابقين:
الأول:



> طلب مني بعض الأفاضل أن أضع هذا المقال في منتدى الألوكة فوضعته هناك بناء على طلبه بارك الله فيه وسدد خطاه وجزاه خير الجزاء
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=4026
> 
> وقد رأيتُ أن أنقله لكم هنا أيضا
> فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم


والثاني جزاكم الله خيرا:




> هكذا فعل محمد عوامة في طبعته لابن أبي شيبة
> 
>     بقلم
>     عمرو علي
> 
>     الحلقة الأولى


وإن شاء الله أنسخ الباقي لكم هنا بإذن الله كلما وجدت فرصة بإذن الله.
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم
وقد نبهت الآن على هذا الأمر هنا أيضا
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...330#post616330

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله في الجميع
إن كانت بقية الأخطاء بهذا الشكل فالأمر لا يحتمل هذا التضخيم
ولاشك أنَّ في التنبيه عليها فائدة، لكن ينبغي أن يتقي الناقد ربه فيما يقول

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وفقكم الله أخي الكريم، ولو كنت مكانك ما قبلت نشر هذا . 



> كثر الطلب والسؤال على طبعة المدعو محمد عوامة لمصنف ابن أبي شيبة


من حين وقعت عيني على هذا التعبير، غلب على ظني أن الكلام لن يكون على سنن أهل العلم والإيمان ولن يكون بالعدل والإنصاف = ووجدته كذلك. 

ولا أدري حين يكتب أحد يريد أن ينتصر للحق بدافع الإيمان ـ إن كان هذا قصده ـ لماذا ينسى أن من أمره ببيان العلم...  أمره أيضا بالعدل والرفق وقول الحق، وعدم التطاول على الخلق.  
ونحن لا نوافق عوامة على ما عنده من أغلاط في العقيدة، لكن لا يجوز أن يكون هذا الغلط سببا لسلب الرجل من علمه وخبرته، ونسف جهوده.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> ومن هذا الباب: ما رواه ابن أبي شيبة في (باب من قال ليس بين العبد وسيده ربا) قال: (حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو عن أبي سعيد عن ابن عباس: ((أنه كان لا يرى بين العبد وبين سيده ربا))...إلخ.
> هذا هو الإسناد في الطبعة الهندية: ((عمرو عن أبي سعيد عن ابن عباس))
> وقد ورد كذلك في طبعة الرشد (20290)، وتابعهما محمد عوامة (20408).
> عندما يأتي أي باحث ماجستير أو دكتوراه للحكم على الإسناد وينظر في التراجم والرجال فيرى هذه الصيغة ((عمرو عن أبي سعيد عن ابن عباس)) إذن سيضعف الخبر بأبي سعيد وهو ابن رافع الحجازي، قال ابن حجر: مقبول.
> وهذا الرجل لم يرو عنه حسبما ورد في ترجمته سوى عمرو بن دينار!!.
> فالأثر ضعيف والرجل المقصود هنا هو أبو سعيد قطعا في نظر أي باحث بدلالة ما في كتب التراجم وبدلالة اجتماع الطبعة الهندية ومتابعة الرشد لها ثم متابعة محمد عوامة لهما على (أبي سعيد).
> لكننا بالنظر في المصنف لعبد الرزاق (14378) وجدنا الخبر كالتالي: ابن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن أبي معبد مولى بن عباس قال: كان ابن عباس يبيع عبدا له الثمرة قبل أن يبدو صلاحها، وكان يقول: ليس بين العبد وسيده ربا.
> وأخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (10387) وعنده: سفيان عن عمرو عن أبي معبد مولى ابن عباس: أن ابن عباس كان يبيع الثمر من غلامه قبل أن يبدو صلاحه ويقول: ليس بين العبد وبين سيده ربا.
> فقوله: ((أبو معبد مولى ابن عباس)) هنا يقطع بأن الذي في مطبوعات ابن أبي شيبة الثلاثة خطأ وأن الصواب (أبو معبد) لا (أبو سعيد) بدلالة قوله: (مولى ابن عباس).
> ...


لو قيل:
من أين لك أن ما في مصنف عبدالرزاق والبيهقي هو الصواب.
فإنه يحتمل أن يكون مروي على الوجهين . 
ويحتمل أن يكون قد ورد هذا في أصل الكتاب والغلط من أحد الرواة، ولا شأن للمحق به. 
ووو
فلماذا يقطع بأنه غلط ويجير على الشيخ عوامة ؟!

----------


## آل عامر

مازلنا ننتظر باقي الحلقات

----------


## أبو أيوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله هذا هو المجلس العلمي المطلوب، فالشيخ محمد عوامة وإن اختلف معه معظم من شاركوا في مناقشة شتا العربي إلا أنهم أنصفوه في مجال التحقيق الذي ضرب فيه بسهم غير مرتد، لا يغمطه إياه إلا صاحب غرض، وقد شهد بذلك للشيخ الموافق والمخالف.
بارك الله فيكم، وقد شفيتم وكفيتم. وبهذه المناسبة فأنا لست (حنفيا)، ولا (متمشعرا)، ولكنني ممن يعرف قدر الشيخ عوامة في مجال التحقيق.

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

*لقد أحسن الإخوة الأفاضل في الذب عن عِرض الشيخ محمد عوامة،
مع مخالفة بعضهم لمنهجه، 
وهذا دليل على إنصافهم والتزامهم جادة الحق والعدل.
فجزاهم الله خيراً وبارك فيهم..
والأمثلة التي عرضها كاتب المقالة لا تستحق كل هذا التشهير والعويل!!
وهل سلم كتاب من خطأ؟ وهل سلم جهد بشري من نقص وزلل؟!
ولكن المطلوب حقاً هو النقد العلمي الهادف، الذي يتغيا الارتقاء بالكتاب، وسد ما شابه من خلل.
مع تقدير جهد المحقق والشكر لعمله وما بذل.
ولو لم يخرج الشيخ عوامة إلا كتاب (تقريب التهذيب) بهذا التحقيق المتقن، والحلة البهية، لكفاه.
أنا مع النقد، ومع قول العلامة الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر: (ولولا النقد لذهب كثير علم..).
ولكن بشرط أن يلتزم الناقد بالعدل والإنصاف والصدق في طلب الحق.
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير
والسلام عليكم*

----------


## الحاج عادل

طبعة عوامة للمصنف فيها الكثير والكثير مما يستدعي الكلام فيه.
فقد كاد عوامة أن يقضي على أساسٍ راسخٍ من أُسس التحقيق ، وهو إثبات الخلاف بين النسخ الخطية.
والباحث الأمين ، المتجرد من الهوى ، عندما ينظر في طبعة الرشد (والتي أخطاؤها أضعاف أضعاف طبعة عوامة) يرى في أي صفحة هذا الجهد الكبير في إثبات فروق النسخ.
أما عوامة فقد تناول ذلك على استحياء.
أما الأخطاء العامة ، فهي كثيرة ، وقفتُ عليها ، وأسوق لكم (عينةً) منها ، وإن أردتم المزيد فمعي المزيد.
ولكن ، وللعدل ، فإن طبعة عوامة هي أتقن طبعة ظهرت للمصنف حتى الآن.
وهذه العينة :
1- الحديث 21- حَدَّثَنَا زَيْدُ بْنُ الْحُبَابِ ، قَالَ : حدَّثَنَا مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ رَبِيعَةَ بْنِ يَزِيدَ ، عَنْ أَبِي إدْرِيسَ الْخَوْلاَنِيِّ ، وَأَبِي عُثْمَانَ ، عَنْ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ ، عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَالَ : مَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَيُحْسِنُ الْوُضُوءَ ، ثُمَّ يُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ ، مُقْبِلٌ بِقَلْبِهِ وَوَجْهِهِ عَلَيْهِمَا إِلاَّ وَجَبَتْ لَهُ الْجَنَّةُ ، (قَالَ : فَقُلْتُ : مَاَ أَجْوَدُ هَذِهِ) ، فَقَالَ : عُمَرُ ، مَا قَبْلَهَا أَكْثَرُ مِنْهَا ، كَأَنَّك جِئْت آنِفًا ، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : مَنْ تَوَضَّأَ فَقَالَ : أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لاَ إلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ، فُتِحَتْ لَهُ ثَمَانيَةُ أَبْوَابٍ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ ، يَدْخُلُ مِنْ أَيِّهَا شَاءَ.
قوله : (قَالَ : فَقُلْتُ : مَاَ أَجْوَدُ هَذِهِ) سقط من طبعة عوامة ، وهو على الصواب في طبعة الرشد
2- الحديث : 187- حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي عَدِيٍّ ، عَنْ حُمَيْدٍ ؛ أَنَّ أَنَسًا كَانَ يَغْسِلُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَسِيلَ الْمَاَءُ.
قوله : "الماء" سقط من طبعة عوامة ، وهو على الصواب في طبعة الرشد ، أثبتوها عن نسخة (أ).
3- الحديث : 276- حَدَّثَنَا غُنْدَرٌ، عَنْ شُعْبَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي بِشْرٍ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ عَمْرًا الَعَنَبَرِيَّ ، أَنَّهُ أَبْصَرَ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ تَوَضَّأَ فَنَسِيَ أَنْ يَسْتَنْشِقَ ، فَلَمَّا وَلَّى الْغُلاَمُ بِالْكُوزِ ، قَالَ : نَسِيت أَمْرَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَدَعَا بِمَاءٍ فَاسْتَنْشَقَ مَرَّتَيْنِ.
تصحف في طبعة عوامة إلى : (عمر العنبري).
الصحيح : "عَمْرًا الَعَنَبَرِيَّ" ، راجع التاريخ الكبير 6/383 ، والجرح والتعديل 6/271 ، وفيهما : التاريخ الكبير للبخاري 256 - (ج 6 / ص 383)
عَمْرو العَنْبَرِيُّ ، رَوى عنه أبو بِشْر.
وهو على الصواب في طبعة الرشد.
4- الحديث : 1540- حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ ، عَنْ أبِي إِسْحَاقَ ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ ، قَالَ : إذَا كَانَ الْمَاءُ قُلَّتَيْنِ لاَ يُنَجِّسُهُ شَيْءٌ ، قَالَ شَرِيكٌ : قُلْت لأَبِي إِسْحَاقَ : مَا يَعْنِي بِالْقُلَّتَيْن  ِ ؟ قَالَ : الْجَرَّتَيْنِ.
تصحف في طبعة عوامة إلى : (عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ).
وهو على الصواب في طبعة الرشد.
5- الحديث : 1612- حَدَّثَنَا زَيْدُ بْنُ حُبَابِ ، عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ ، عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ ، عَنْ رَافِعِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ مَوْلَى أَبِي طَلْحَةَ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا أَيُّوبَ يَقُولُ : مَا أَدْرِي مَا أَصْنَعُ بِهَذِهِ الْكَرَايِيسِ ، وَقَدْ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذَا ذَهَبَ أَحَدُكُمَ لِغَائِطٍ ، أَوِ بَوْلٍ فَلاَ تَسْتَقْبِلُوا الْقِبْلَةَ ، أَوَ قَالَ : الْكَعْبَةَ بِفَرْجٍ.
تصحف في طبعتي عوامة والرشد ، إلى : "رَافِعِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ طَلْحَةَ"
وهذا جانب من الدليل على هذا ، وابحث ، فسترى الكثير منها :
- قال البخاري : رافع بن إسحاق ، مَوْلَى أبي أَيُّوب الأَنصَاريّ ، وكان يُقال : مَوْلَى أبي طَلْحَة الأَنصَاريّ ، سَمِعَ أبا أَيُّوب الأَنصَاريّ. "التاريخ الكبير" 3/305.
وكذلك قال أبو حاتم الرازي. "الجرح والتعديل" 3/481 ، والمِزِّي : "تهذيب الكمال" 9/20.
- والحديث ؛ أخرجه الشافعي ، في "السنن المأثورة" 111 ، وأحمد 5/414 ، من طريق مَالِك ، عَن إِسحاقَ بنِ عَبدِ اللهِ ، عَن رافِعِ بنِ إِسحاقَ ، مَوْلَى أَبِي طَلحَةَ ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبا أَيُّوبَ ، فذكره.
- وقال ابن عبد البَر : كان حماد بن سلمة يقول : عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة ، عن رافع ابن إسحاق ، مولى أبي أيوب ، وكان مالك يقول : وكان يُقال له : مولى أبي طلحة. "التمهيد" 1/303.
6- الحديثان (30498 و27166) حَدَّثَنَا قَاسِمُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَقِيلٍ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ خَالِدٍ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ زَيْدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ ، يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ ، قَالَ : كَانَ إِذَا رَأَى الْكَوْكَبَ مُنْقَضًّا ، قَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ صَوِّبْهُ ، وَأَصِبْ بِهِ ، وَقِنَا شَرَّ مَا يَتَّبِعُ.
الصواب : هَاشِمُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ.
والعجيب الغريب ؛ أن الإسناد تكرر (30499 و30500) : حَدَّثَنَا هَاشِمُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَقِيلٍ ، على الصواب.
وهو خطأ أيضًا في طبعة الرشد.
7- الحديث : 3353- حَدَّثَنَا هُشَيْمٌ ، عَنْ أَبِي بِشْرٍ ، عَنْ حَبِيبِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ ، عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ ، قَالَ : أَنَا مِنْ أَعْلَمِ النَّاسِ ، أَوْ كَأَعْلَمِ النَّاسِ بِوَقْتِ صَلاَةِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم الْعِشَاءَ ، كَانَ يُصَلِّيهَا بَعْدَ سُقُوطِ الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الثَّانِيَةِ مِنْ أَوَّلِ الشَّهْرِ.
سقط منه كلمة : "صلاة".
وهو على الصواب في طبعة الرشد.
8- الحديث : 3374- حَدَّثَنَا غُنْدَرٌ ، عَنْ شُعْبَةَ ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مُرَّةَ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ ابْنَ أَبِي لَيْلَى ، عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ ؛ أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي مَرَضِهِ الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيهِ : أَلاَ احْمِلُونِي ، قَالَ : فَحَمَلُوهُ فَأَخْرَجُوهُ ، فَقَالَ : اسْمَعُوا ، وَبَلِّغُوا مَنْ خَلْفَكُمْ : حَافِظُوا عَلَى هَاتَيْنِ الصَّلاَتَيْنِ ؛ الْعِشَاءِ وَالصُّبْحِ ، وَلَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ مَا فِيهِمَا لأَتَيْتُمُوهُم  َا وَلَوْ حَبْوًا ، عَلَى مَرَافِقِكُمْ وَرُكَبِكُمْ.
وقع عند عوامة : فيها ، خطأ.
وهو على الصواب في طبعة الرشد.
9- الحديث : 3679- حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ ، قَالَ : حدَّثَنَا الأَعْمَش ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، عَن عَلْقَمَةَ ، قَالَ : صَلَّيْت إلَى جَنْبِ عَبْدِ اللهِ بِالنَّهَارِ ، فَلَمْ أَدْرِ أَيَّ شَيْءٍ قَرَأَ ، حَتَّى انْتَهَى إلَى قَوْلِهِ : {رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا} فَظَنَنْت أَنَّهُ يَقْرَأُ فِي طَه.
10- الحديث رقم : 3680- حَدَّثَنَا حَفْصٌ ، عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ ، عَنْ إبْرَاهِيمَ ، قَالَ : حدَّثَنِي مَنْ صَلَّى خَلْفَ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ ، فَذَكَرَ نَحْوًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ وَكِيعٍ.
تحرف في طبعة عوامة إلى : حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ ، قَالَ : حدَّثَنَا حَفْصٌ ، ....
ولا صلة لوكيع في حديث حفص ، ولذا قال أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة في آخر حديث حفص : فَذَكَرَ نَحْوًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ وَكِيعٍ.
وهو على الصواب في طبعة الرشد.
11- الحديث رقم : 4779- حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ بْنِ أَبِي حُمَيْدٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي مَلِيحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ ، وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ ؛ فِي الصَّلاَة تُنْسَى ؟ قَالاَ : يُصَلِّيهَا إذَا ذَكَرَهَا.
تحرف في طبعة عوامة إلى :"عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ أَبِي حُمَيْدٍ" ، وجاء على الصواب في طبعة الرُّشد (4777) ، وكذلك في "التاريخ الكبير" 5/377 ، و"الجرح والتعديل" 5/312 ، و"تهذيب الكمال" 19/29.
12- الحديث رقم : 8960- حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ فُضَيْلٍ ، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ السَّائِبِ ، عَنْ عَرْفَجَةَ ، قَالَ : كُنْتُ عَنْدَ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ فَرْقَدٍ وَهُوَ يُحَدِّثُنَا عَنْ فَضْلِ رَمَضَانَ ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْنَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فَسَكَتَ عُتْبَةُ وَكَأَنَّهُ هَابَهُ ، فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ ، قَالَ لَهُ عُتْبَةُ : يَا أَبَا فُلاَنُ ، حَدِّثْنَا بِمَا سَمِعْت مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي رَمَضَانَ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ : تُفْتَحُ فِيهِ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَتُغْلَقُ فِيهِ أَبْوَابُ النَّارِ ، وَتُصَفَّدُ فِيهِ الشَّيَاطِينُ ، وَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ : يَا بَاغِيَ الْخَيْرِ هَلُمَّ ، وَيَا بَاغِيَ الشَّرِّ أَقْصِرْ.
قوله : فَسَكَتَ عُتْبَةُ ، تحرف عند عوامة إلى : فَسَكَتَ عًنْهُ.
وهو على الصواب في طبعة الرشد (8952).
13- الحديث : 9272- حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ ، عَنْ لَيْثٍ ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ ، قَالَ : كَانَتْ عَائِشَةُ لاَ تَرَى بَأْسًا فِي مَضْغِ الْعِلْكِ لِلصَّائِمِ ، إِلاَّ الْقَارَ ، وَكَانَتْ تُرَخِّصُ فِي الْقَارِ وَحْدَهُ.
قوله : "بَأْسًا" ، سقط من المطبوع عند عوامة.
وهو على الصواب في طبعة الرشد (9265).
14- الحديث : 9510- حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُلَيَّةَ ، عَنْ دَاوُدَ ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ ؛ أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي الْقُبْلَةِ لِلصَّائِمِ : يَنْقُصُ صِيَامُهُ ، وَلاَ يُفْطِرُ بِهَا.
تصحف في طبعة عوامة إلى : "ينقض".
وجاء على الصواب في طبعة الرشد (9504).
وقوله : "ينقض" لا يستقيم مع آخر الحديث "وَلاَ يُفْطِرُ بِهَا".
أسأل الله أن يهيء لهذا الكتاب ، ولمصنف عبد الرزاق ، وصحيح ابن خزيمة ، وغيرهم ، من يخرجه ، لا أقول خاليًا من العيوب ، ولكن في صورة مقبولة.

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده..
قد اقتنيتُ طبعة الرشد، واطّلعتُ (قليلا) على طبعة عوامة، وعلى بعض ما يُنتقد عليها، وقبل ذلك عرفتُ حال الطبعة الهندية كثيرة الأخطاء والخلل.
فتحصّل لي من كل ذلك حزن من عدم قدرة خدم العلم كل هذا الزمان على إخراج طبعة متقنة من كتاب بأهميّة المصنف.
نعم أعلم أن مخطوطات المصنّف رديئة سيئة، ولكنني أعلم أيضًا أن مصنّف ابن أبي شيبة (كنز)، فمتى نرى طبعة متقنة منه؟

----------


## خالد العامري

جزاكم الله خيراً، لكن ما هي أفضل طبعات المصنف ؟

----------


## ابن المنير

> وإن أردتم المزيد فمعي المزيد.


أخرج إلى أن ينفذ الزاد
وأنتم أهل الكرم ولا شك في ذا

----------


## شتا العربي

> طبعة عوامة للمصنف فيها الكثير والكثير مما يستدعي الكلام فيه.
> فقد كاد عوامة أن يقضي على أساسٍ راسخٍ من أُسس التحقيق ، وهو إثبات الخلاف بين النسخ الخطية.
> والباحث الأمين ، المتجرد من الهوى ، عندما ينظر في طبعة الرشد (والتي أخطاؤها أضعاف أضعاف طبعة عوامة) يرى في أي صفحة هذا الجهد الكبير في إثبات فروق النسخ.
> أما عوامة فقد تناول ذلك على استحياء.
> أما الأخطاء العامة ، فهي كثيرة ، وقفتُ عليها ، وأسوق لكم (عينةً) منها ، وإن أردتم المزيد فمعي المزيد.
> ولكن ، وللعدل ، فإن طبعة عوامة هي أتقن طبعة ظهرت للمصنف حتى الآن.


الذي أعلمه من خلال الحلقات التي كتبها الأستاذ الشيخ عمرو علي أن طبعة الرشد هي أتقن طبعة ظهرت حتى الآن من حيثُ المتن، أما طبعة عوامة فهي أحسن طبعة ظهرت من حيثُ التنسيق والفقرات وجودة الطباعة، والذي يهم طالب العلم هو المتن حتى ولو كان مطبوعا على ورق حائط (ابتسامة).

وقد انتهيت بحمد الله من نسخ الحلقة الثانية من الورق إلى الجهاز وسأحاول تنسيقها ووضعها إن شاء الله الليلة أو غدًا بإذن الله.

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم

----------


## ابن المنير

أخي شتا
ننتظر جميع الحلقات
كله يصبّ في مصلحة طالب العلم أخي العزيز

----------


## شتا العربي

> أخي شتا
> ننتظر جميع الحلقات
> كله يصبّ في مصلحة طالب العلم أخي العزيز


حفظك الله أخي الحبيب
معذرة على التأخير أخي فأنا لستُ سريعا في النسخ من الورق للجهاز ولهذا تأخذ الكتابة معي بعض الوقت.
فمعذرة للتأخير أخي.
وسأحاول ما استطعت أن أقتطع لكتابتها وقتا أكبر إن شاء الله لأنقلها لكم على الجهاز بإذن الله وأرفعها لكم إن شاء الله.

ولا تنسنا من دعواتك أخي الحبيب.

----------


## شتا العربي

وجزى الله جميع المشايخ الكرام الذين شاركوا خير الجزاء

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## ابن المنير

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز الحبيب الغالي شتا العربي

----------


## سعيد العباسي

موضوع لا فائدة فيه، بل هو مليء بالتزود والمبالغات،

ولو كان صاحبنا "محققاً" كما يزعم؛ لقارن المطبوع بالمخطوط، (بل بالمخطوطات التي رجع إليها عوامة) بدلاً من مقارنة مطبوعات ببعضها..فهذا لا معنى له ولا يقع من طالب ماجستير أو دكتوراه.

----------


## ابن المنير

الأخ سعيد
لا يخلو موضوع من فائدة
فدع الناس يرزق الله بعضهم من بعض

وكلامك حول المقابلة صحيح

----------


## شتا العربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هكذا فعل محمد عوامة في طبعته لابن أبي شيبة

بقلم
عمرو علي

الحلقة الثانية

وبمناسبة كلامنا عن متابعات محمد عوامة للطبعات السابقة على طبعته فإنه لابد لنا أن نزيد هذه المسألة بيانا قبل أن نبدأ في غيرها.

ولكن لابد لنا بداية في هذه الحلقة أن نؤكد على أن كلامنا في الحلقة الماضية وغيرها من الحلقات لا صلة له بأشعريَّة محمد عوامة التي ينصرها نهارا جهارا في هذا الكتاب وفي غيره، فلهذا مكان آخر، خاصة وأن أشعريَّته هي قالبه الذي يحيط به وينطلق من داخله، وليس من السهل فصل الإنسان عن عقيدته، لكننا هنا نتكلم عن متن كتاب ابن أبي شيبة، وماذا فعل فيه محمد عوامة؟.

فالذين يحاولون الدفع والدفاع عن محمد عوامة باختلاف المشرب يغردون خارج السرب قطعًا؛ لأننا لم نتكلم عن المشرب ولا أعرناه انتباهنا، وإنما نتكلم عن متن كتابٍ صدرتْ له طبعات قبل طبعة محمد عوامة، ثم أخذتْ طبعة عوامة من الإعلان والتمجيد الشيء الكثير من جهة البعض، كما أخذ هو نفسه الشيء الأكثر من جهة آخرين.

ولو قال هؤلاء وأولئك إنها كغيرها من الطبعات العادية التي يخرجها هواة المحققين، الذين لم يتمرسوا في التحقيق ولا كابدوا مشاقّه حقيقة، لكفونا الكلام وما تكلمنا على طبعة سقيمة ومحققٍ أسقم.
لكن من المرفوض تمامًا أن تُمجَّد طبعة لم تتميز عن سابقاتها بالقدر اللازم في الطبعات اللاحقة من خدمةٍ لمتن الكتاب.

ودعنا من تعليقاته المختصرة من هنا وهناك، أو سقطاته العقدية التي لن نلتفت الآن إليها، وربما يأتي الكلام عليها في يوم ما إن أراد الله هذا.

فالذين يحاولون صرف الكلام إلى أشعرية الرجل أو مشربه يحلمون، كذلك الذين يتكلمون بحسن ظنٍّ مسبقٍ، لن يقف الإنسان كثيرا عند كلامهم لأنه لم يتجاوز حسن الظن.

والقاعدة أرساها محمد عوامة نفسه عندما ولغ في صديق حسن خان ورماه بالتناقض في كتبه التي لا يدري ما فيها لانتحاله إياها حسبما اتهمه محمد عوامة وعلَّق سبب هذا الاتهام على كون صديق حسن خان كان زوج ملكة بهوبال، وفي ختام ولوغه في صديق حسن خان قال عوامة 1/ 29: ((والتاريخ يفضح ولا يرحم)).

ولن نناقشه الآن في كلامه عن صديق حسن خان لأنه ليس من مقصد كلامنا عن عمل محمد عوامة في كتاب ابن أبي شيبة، ولكننا سنحاكمه إلى قاعدته التي تحاكم إليها، فنقول: وكما أن التاريخ يفضح ولا يرحم، فإن باطن العمل ودراسة تحقيق محمد عوامة لمصنف ابن أبي شيبة هو جزء من هذا التاريخ الذي يفضح ولا يرحم.

فلا يعترضنّ علينا أحد بمنزلة محمد عوامة التي يحلم بها هذا أو ذاك، فباطن العمل هو الفاصل والحاكم بيننا وبين عوامة، ولسنا نرتبط به بنسب أو مصاهرة، ولا نجامعه الرغبة في إخراج الكتاب نفسه، وإنما هي النصيحة، وحقيقة ما فعله في الكتاب: يفصل بيننا وبينه، كما يفصل بيننا وبين محبيه وعاشقيه.

وكما تركنا الكلام جانبا وارتضينا باطن عمله وظاهره حَكَمًا فليأت هو وأحبابه إلى نفس الحكم والقاضي ولنتحاكم جميعا للعمل الماثل للعيان، بعيدا عن الخيالات والإنشاءات والخطب النارية التي ما تلبث أن ينكشف عوارها وتزول، وكما قال عوامة نفسه: ((والتاريخ يفضح ولا يرحم!)).

نكمل ما بدأناه في الحلقة الأولى

ونطرح سؤالا حول طبيعة الطبعة الجديدة لأي كتاب، هل من المفترض أن تأتي بجديدٍ أم لا؟ وما هو حجم هذا الجديد؟

ولا يخالفنا عاقل في أنه لابد في كل عمل جديد أن يأتي بما لم يأتِ به السابق عليه، فالعمل المكرر لا يتجاوز أن يكون صورة مكررة لما سبق، فإذا رضي محمد عوامة ومحبُّوه بأن تكون طبعته مجرد صورة مكررة لما سبق من طبعات خاصة طبعة الرشد التي سبقت طبعته بزمن كافٍ يمكنه فيه أن يتميز عنها بميزات في ضبط متن الكتاب ضبطا لائقا بحجم الكلام عن طبعته؛ فإذا رضي عوامة ومحبُّوه بأن تكون طبعته مجرد صورة مكررة لما سبق لا جديد فيها ولا ميزة لها فقد كفونا العناء، وعليهم التوبة من خديعة الناس عندما قدموا لهم هذه الطبعة على أنها قد جاءت (في ضبط الكتاب) بما لم تأت به الأوائل!.

فإنْ أبوا هذا فلتأتنا منهم إجابة صريحة صراحة سؤالنا لهم: ما هو الجديد الذي تميزت به هذه الطبعة عن سابقتها؟ وما حجم هذا الجديد؟ وهل يستدعي حجم هذا الجديد إعادة طبع الكتاب؟

وكلامنا كما سبق وقلنا: عن متن الكتاب وضبطه، فهذا ما يهم طلبة العلم، ولا يهمنا الآن تلك التخريجات المبتورة المختصرة من هنا وهناك والمليئة بالمغالطات التي ربما نتحدث عنها في وقت آخر إن أراد الله عز وجل.

وحتى نختصر المسافة أكثر نقول: إنه من الواضح لدارس هذه الطبعة أن متن الكتاب لا يختلف كثيرا عن متن الكتاب المطبوع في طبعة الرشد السابقة على هذه الطبعة، وإنما يختلف عنها في أشياء مصحَّحة بالخبرة من رأس القلم، وأغلبها للأسف الشديد من الأخطاء والتصحيفات الظاهرة التي ربما أدركها الواقف عليها بمجرد النظر.

مع ما أضافه عوامة لطبعته من أخطاء لم تكن في الطبعة السابقة على طبعته!.

أما الأمور الفنية أو التي تبرز تمرّس المحقق من عدمه فهذه لم يكن لطبعة محمد عوامة فيها نصيب يُذكر، (والتاريخ يفضح ولا يرحم) كما قال عوامة!.

وبالبحث في الشبكة عن أخبار جديدة عن هذه الطبعة وجدت في (ملتقى أهل الحديث) موضوعا ذكر بعض أشياء إما سقطت أو تحرفت في طبعة عوامة وهي على الصواب في الطبعة السابقة عليها وهي طبعة الرشد.
وهو في هذا العنوان:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...DA%E6%C7%E3%C9

ولاشك أن الصواب ينبغي أن يكون العكس، لكن قد يتم التغاضي عن بعض الأشياء التي تقع خطأ في الطبعات اللاحقة إذا لم تكن هي الأصل في الطبعة اللاحقة، فهنا لا يكون الأمر على جادة التحقيق أو الحقيقة.

فمن المفترض أن يكون الأصل في الطبعة اللاحقة التميز والإصابة أكثر من التي تسبقها، لكننا لم نجد هذا في طبعة عوامة التي خلتْ من أي تميز أو إجادة تخص ضبط المتن، اللهم إلا تصحيحات متناثرة لتصحيفات وقعت في المطبوعات السابقة عليها، خاصة طبعة الرشد، التي قبلها مباشرة، جاءت هذه التصحيحات من رأس القلم والاجتهاد حسب الخبرة، ولم تأت عن تحقيق وإمعان نظر.

بل الأسوأ من هذا أن تكون فروق النسخ التي يذكرها محمد عوامة (غالبا) ما يسبقه محققا طبعة الرشد في نفس الموضع.

فهل لم يجد محمد عوامة من الفروق المؤثرة التي تستدعي أن يذكرها حسبما يرى إلا تلك المواضع التي يشترك فيها مع من قبله وفقط؟!

وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فما هو الداعي لتكرار تصوير متن الكتاب وطبعه مرة أخرى منفوخًا مع تحبيشات من هنا وهناك لا تمت للتحقيق والتمرس فيه بصلة؟!

وللتعرف على هذا ننظر في فروق النسخ التي ذكرها عوامة في طبعته وما يقابلها مما ذكره محققا الرشد السابقة على طبعته، فنستعرض بعض الأبواب في الطبعتين:

الباب الأول: في كتاب البيوع والأقضية (121 باب الرجل يتصدق بالصدقة ثم يردها إليه الميراث) ط: الرشد 7/326 وط عوامة 11/73 
فروق النسخ في الرشد بداية من العنوان كالتالي:

الرشد: (في ع: بالميراث، والصواب المثبت).
عوامة: لا يوجد.

الرشد: ((في (ط س): لبنية)).
عوامة: لا يوجد.
مع ملاحظة أن (ط س) في الرشد المقصود به الطبعة الهندية فالأمر هنا قد لا يستدرك على عوامة لكنه يُظهر مدى الجهد المبذول في طبعة الرشد بخلاف طبعة عوامة التي لم تضف جديدا، ولهذا لا بأس أن نذكره استئناسا لا أصلا، لأن الأمر فيه سهل لا يستدرك به على عوامة ولا يشنع به عليه في هذه الجزئية، ولسنا ممن يتجاهل الحق أو يتغاضى عنه.

الرشد: (في أ: إليَّ).
في عوامة: (ردها إليه. في د: ردها إليَّ).

الرشد: (من أ).
عوامة: لا يوجد.

الرشد: (كذا في جميع النسخ: يزيد بن العوام. ولم أجده. وفي ع: حدثنا أبو بكر قال: حدثنا أبو بكر قال: حدثنا يزيد بن العوام. والصواب: يزيد عن العوام، وانظر السند الذي قبله). 
في عوامة: (يزيد عن العوام. هذا هو الصواب. وتحرف في النسخ إلى يزيد بن العوام). ولم يذكر مصدره في التصويب كعادته في الغالب.

الرشد: ((في (ط س): لم تردها. وفي ع: لم تزد إلا...)).
عوامة: لا يوجد.

الرشد: ((في أ: في)).
عوامة: لا يوجد.

الرشد: في المتن: (ليومهما) وفي الهامش: (في أ ع: ليومها، وفي ج غير واضحة. وورد في هامش أ ع: هنا انتهى الجزء الثاني من كتاب البيوع). 
وفي عوامة: في المتن (ليومهما) وفي الهامش: (ليومهما: رواه عبد الرزاق......) فخَرَّجَ الأثر ولم يذكر فروق النسخ ثم قال: (وهل قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: ليومهما أو ليومها؟ انظر التعليق على المواضع الثلاثة من عبد الرزاق، وأثبت ما جاء في النسخ ورواية الدارمي ... والبيهقي... وكتب هنا على حاشية د: تم الجزء الثاني من البيوع والحمد لله وحده).

وحاصل الباب: 8 تعليقات فروق نسخ للرشد مقابل 3 تعليقات فروق نسخ لعوامة، سبقت كلها في طبعة الرشد، بعبارة أو بأخرى، مع زيادة تخريج في الفرق الأخير لعوامة، مقابل أنه لم يذكر فروق النسخ في نفس الفرق الأخير التي ذكرها الرشد، إلا ما نقله عن نسخة د من انتهاء الجزء الثاني من البيوع، وهذا قد سبق نحوه أيضا في الرشد عن هامش أ ع.

فما هو الجديد الذي قدمه عوامة في هذا الباب؟

لا يوجد

ويمكن لكل أحدٍ أن يقابل عشرات الأبواب بل مئات الأبواب بهذه الطريقة ويرى بنفسه، ولربما يأتي المزيد في هذه المسألة إن يسر الله.

ولا شأن لنا بتلك السنين الطويلة التي يحكى أنه قد قضاها في العمل بالكتاب، فالعمل الموجود في الكتاب هو الفيصل أمامنا ، حتى لو حققه في يوم واحد فقط.

فلنا الظاهر في الكتاب وله سنينه وأيامه يسأله محبوه أين أهدرها؟ فلا ذنب لنا في طول مدته التي يدعيها، خاصة ولم يأت فيها بجديد ذي بال بخصوص ضبط المتن.

ونتوقف الآن في وقفة من المؤكد أن هناك من ربما استحضرها في ذهنه ليرد بها على كلامنا السابق، وهي أن الفرق بين الطبعتين، والجديد عند عوامة هو في المنهج، فمنهج عوامة عدم إثبات الفروق غير المؤثرة عنده، ويرى أن الخطأ البين في النسخ ليس من الضروري الإشارة إليه، وقد أشار إلى هذا في مقدمة تحقيقه للكتاب، ولا يعني هذا أنه لا يقابل النسخ، كلا يقابل لكن لا يثبت  من الفروق إلا ما يراه مؤثِّرًا.

فأقول: فرقٌ بين إهمال الفروق غير المؤثرة كمنهج يتبعه بعض المحققين، في إهمال الفرق في نحو (باسم الله) و(بسم الله) أو (سبحانه وتعالى) و(عز وجل)، ونحو هذه الفروق التي يهمل بيانها بعض المحققين.
فرقٌ شاسعٌ بين هذا المنهج وبين المنهج الهلامي القائم على الانتقائية حسبما يظهر للمتصدِّي لنشر الكتب، المعتدّ برأيه وكبريائه، وتاريخه الذي يحفظه بنفسه ويُحَفِّظه الآخرين، فهو يسرح بخياله أينما اتَّفق، ويخبط أينما لاح له، دون تقيُّدٍ بمنهجٍ واضح في الإهمال والبيان، أو المؤثر وغير المؤَثِّر، وهذا ما فعله عوامة في طبعته هذه، حتى إنه يصحح الخطأ دون عزو لأي مصدر مطبوع أو مخطوط، بل ربما صحح وغيَّر ما اتفقت عليه النسخ كلها اعتمادًا على ما في ((المصباح المنير))! كما صرح في بعض الأماكن.

وستأتي أمثلة عديدة لهذه الأمور.

ويمكننا أن نذكر الآن مثالا من تلك النماذج التي سيأتي بيانها إن شاء الله تعالى:

فقد قال ابن أبي شيبة (الطبعة القديمة): حدثنا وكيع، عن سفيان، عن يونس، عن الحسن، عن ابن سيرين، عن أنس بن مالك قال: ((نهينا أن يبيع حاضر لباد وإن كان أخاه لأبيه وأمه)).

أما في طبعة الرشد (7/308 رقم 21180) فهو كالتالي: ((... سفيان عن يونس عن (أنس) ابن سيرين عن أنس بن مالك.....)).
ووضع محققا الرشد كلمة ((أنس)) يعني ابن سيرين بين أقواس وقالا في الحاشية: ((سقطت من (هـ). وفي (ج) كما هو مثبت. وفي (ط س) و(م) و(ل): (يونس عن الحسن عن ابن سيرين..) وهو خطأ)).

وأما محمد عوامة (11/46 رقم 21300) فكتب الإسناد في المتن هكذا: ((عن يونس عن ابن سيرين عن أنس بن مالك)). ثم قال في حاشيته عليه: ((يونس هو ابن عبيد، وهو يروي عن محمد بن سيرين، وعن أخيه أنس بن سيرين، وجاء هنا في ت، م، د، ن: عن أنس بن سيرين عن أنس بن مالك، و(أنس) ليس في سائر النسخ، ولا فيما سيأتي 37676)).
فلما جاء الموضع الثاني الذي أشار إليه، وهو في المجلد العشرين الذي فيه كتاب (الرد على أبي حنيفة) لم يزد فيه على العزو للموضع الأول السابق هنا.

وهنا وقفات:

الأولى: لم يذكر محمد عوامة أية فروق عن رواية الحسن البصري عن أنس لهذا الخبر، مع أن طبعة الرشد قد نقلتها في حاشيتها، وخطَّأَتْ (يونس عن الحسن عن ابن سيرين) واعتمدتْ ما وقع في بعض النسخ (أنس) ابن سيرين.

فماذا فعل عوامة؟

كعادته في تجلُّده في النصف الثاني من الكتاب على الاعتماد في الغالب على تصحيحات وتخطيئات طبعة الرشد فقد أهمل تماما إيراد فرق النسخ في موضوع رواية (يونس عن الحسن عن ابن سيرين عن أنس).

لكنه خالف طبعة الرشد فأثبت (ابن سيرين) (وهذا هو الصواب) ولم يجزم من المقصود به هنا؟ ولكنه موَّه بأن يونسا يروي عن محمد بن سيرين وأنس بن سيرين، وأن (أنسا) غير موجودة في سائر النسخ.
فأمسك العصا من النصف حسبما ظنَّ ولم يجهد نفسه في تحقيق الموضوع هنا.

الثانية: أخطأت طبعة الرشد عندما أثبتت في المتن (أنس) ابن سيرين؛ لأن الصواب هنا أنه عن (ابن سيرين) فقط هكذا كما كتبه عوامة في طبعته.

الثالثة: أخطأت طبعة الرشد في تخطئة رواية (يونس عن الحسن) ووضعها في الحاشية وعدم إثباتها في المتن، وأفدح من هذا الخطأ ما فعله محمد عوامة عندما لم يذكر (يونس عن الحسن) في متنه أو حاشيته من قريب أو بعيد، فأسقط بهذا رواية من روايات ابن أبي شيبة.

الرابعة: أن ابن أبي شيبة قد روى هذا الخبر في نفس الباب قبل قليل من طريق آخر مختصرا من رواية ابن عون عن ابن سيرين عن أنس.
ثم أعاده ابن أبي شيبة في نفس الباب من رواية ((يونس عن الحسن {و} عن ابن سيرين عن أنس)) وزاد في لفظه شيئا.

فأما رواية ابن سيرين عن أنس فقد سبق أن رواها ابن أبي شيبة في الباب نفسه وما أعاد ابن أبي شيبة الخبر مرة أخرى إلا لأجل رواية ((الحسن عن أنس بن مالك)).
فشرَّقت طبعة الرشد مع (أنس بن سيرين) وغرَّب محمد عوامة مع (ابن سيرين) فقط، وترك الجميع مقصود ابن أبي شيبة.
لكن على الأقل قد ذكره محققا الرشد في الحاشية وقالا بأنه خطأ، وهذا خطأ منهما.

أما محمد عوامة فعلى منهجه الذي اتبعه فإنه لم يذكر شيئا من هذا وأضحى على الذي يريد أن يقف على مقصود ابن أبي شيبة أن يشتري طبعة أخرى من الطبعات السابقة بجوار طبعة محمد عوامة الأخيرة حتى الآن.

وتلك إحدى ثمار المنهج الانتقائي القائم على مجرد خبرة المحقق التي قد يخالفها هو نفسه لو نظر مرة أخرى فيما صنعه.

وعلى الناس أن تدفع ضريبة اختيارات ومناهج عبثية، فتشتري بعض الطبعات لضبط المتن، وأخرى لتخريجه، والله أعلم بما سيكون بعدُ؟!

وبهذا ينبغي لمئات أو آلاف من الناس أن يعملوا بنظر واحدٍ فقط، هو وحده الذي يقرر لهم المؤثِّر وغير المؤثّر!

فهل هذا يمكن أن يكون منهجًا لشيءٍ سوى العبث والإرهاب الفكري القائم على أحادية الرأي والنظر؟!

الخامسة: أن الخبر السابق مشهور في الصحيحين وغيرهما من رواية ابن سيرين (وهو محمد) عن أنس بن مالك.

بل ورواه الطحاوي 4/10 من طريق آخر عن سفيان عن يونس بن عبيد عن ابن سيرين عن أنس قال: ((نهينا أن يبيع حاضر لباد وإن كان أباه أو أخاه)).

أي كما رواه ابن أبي شيبة عن وكيع عن سفيان بإسناده.

السادسة: وقد روى الحسن البصري هذا الخبر أيضا عن أنس بن مالك، كما عند أبي داود 3440، والنسائي في المجتبى 7/256 وفي الكبرى 6039، من طريق يونس بن عبيد، عن الحسن البصري، عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((لا يبيع حاضر لباد وإن كان أخاه أو أباه)).
وذكر فيه ((النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)) بينما قال في رواية ابن أبي شيبة: ((نُهينا)).

قال ابن حجر في (فتح الباري) 4/436: ((قوله: (عن محمد) هو ابن سيرين. قوله: (نهينا أن يبيع حاضر لباد): زاد مسلم والنسائي من طريق يونس بن عبيد عن محمد بن سيرين عن أنس: (وإن كان أخاه أو أباه). ورواه أبو داود والنسائي من وجه آخر عن يونس بن عبيد عن الحسن عن أنس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فذكره. وعُرِفَ بهذه الرواية أن الناهي المبهم في الرواية الأولى هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو يقوي المذهب الصحيح أن لقول الصحابي: (نُهِينا عن كذا)؛ حكم الرفع، وأنه في قوة قوله: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)) ا.هـ

ولأجل رواية يونس عن الحسن عن أنس بن مالك هذه: أعاد ابن أبي شيبة الخبر، وهي الرواية التي حكم عليها محققا الرشد بالخطأ، بينما حذفها محمد عوامة من طبعته فلم يضعها في متنه أو حاشيته ألبتة، فكأنها لم تكن.

ولهذا قلت بأن خطأ طبعة الرشد أخف من خطأ عوامة في هذا الموضع، لأنهما ذكرا ما يُستدل به على الصواب، بخلاف عوامة الذي جزم وسار غير ناظرٍ لشيءٍ!.

فوا أسفاه على التحقيق ومناهج التحقيق التي أودتْ بحياة المتون التراثية!!

السابعة: أن الأمر هنا يتضح لمن راجع مصادر الحديث ورأى الخبر بروايتيه، ثم رأى ما عند ابن أبي شيبة، فعندها سيعيد مراجعة النسخ الخطية لربما يجد واوا ساقطة بين الحسن وابن سيرين فإن لم يجدها احتمل وجودها ضرورة ليصبح الإسناد: (عن يونس عن الحسن [و] عن ابن سيرين عن أنس بن مالك) أو نحو هذا.

وبهذا يلتئم شمل الروايات ويظهر مقصود ابن أبي شيبة منها.

وقد تكون هناك احتمالات أخرى في نفس معنى هذه الواو، مثل (ح) لكن من المؤكد هنا أن مقصود ابن أبي شيبة كان في إيراد الروايتين، ولم تكن رواية (يونس بن عبيد عن الحسن عن أنس بن مالك) خطأ كما جزم محققا الرشد، ولا كانت شيئا تافها غير مؤثّر يجوز لعوامة أن يتجاهله، فيُسْقِط بهذا رواية من أصل الكتاب، بل هي الرواية التي قصدها صاحب الكتاب ومؤلّفه في هذا الموضع ولأجلها أعاد رواية الخبر!.

وهذا ومثله الكثير يعني فقدان الثقة بمنهج عوامة الذي سار ويسير عليه، كما يعني فقدان الثقة بما أثبته عوامة في متن هذه الطبعة الأعجمية من مصنف ابن أبي شيبة.

الثامنة: على أن قول محمد عوامة في حاشيته: ((وجاء هنا في ت، م، د، ن: عن أنس بن سيرين عن أنس بن مالك، و(أنس) ليس في سائر النسخ)) مما يتناقض أوله مع آخره، وربما كان من جنس ألغاز عوامة التي يملك هو وحده سرها ومفتاحها.

لأنه إذا قال: (وأنس ليس في سائر النسخ) فلا معنى بعد ذلك لقوله: (وجاء هنا في ت، م، د، ن: عن أنس بن سيرين...) إلخ. 

وقد ذكر في أول المجلد المذكور 11/ 5 صور النسخ المستخدمة في تحقيق هذا المجلد ومنها: 
نسخة الشيخ محمد مرتضى الزبيدي (ت)، نسخة مكتبة مراد ملا (م)، نسخة مكتبة بايزيد (د)، نسخة مكتبة نور عثمانية (ن).

فهل جاء (أنس) فعلا في هذه النسخ الأربعة كما يقول محمد عوامة في أول عبارته؟ أم أنه لم يأتِ في سائر النسخ كما جزم في آخر عبارته؟!

للجواب عن هذا لابد من اتباع إحدى الطرق الآتية: إما شراء نسخة أخرى مطبوعة بجوار طبعة محمد عوامة، أو اقتناء مخطوطات الكتاب بجوار مطبوعة محمد عوامة، أو الاتصال على محمد عوامة هاتفيًا لمعرفة الحل!!!.

والمهم أنه في نهاية المطاف سيظل القارئ عاجزًا عن معرفة الصواب بنفسه بناء على طبعة محمد عوامة.

والسر في هذا يكمن في المنهج العليل الذي سار عليه محمد عوامة في تحقيقه لهذا الكتاب.

فوا أسفاه على المتون التراثية عندئذٍ.

إلى هنا تنتهي الحلقة الثانية.

----------


## الحاج عادل

أيها الإخوة ؛
لو ظللنا نتحدث عن الأخطاء التي وقع فيها عوامة ، فلن يتوقف الحديث.
والذي جعلني أصاب بالصدمة ، هو هذه الإمكانات المادية ، والمعنوية ، والمخطوطات التي توفرت لعوامة ، ثم كانت الصدمة الكبرى ، هي هذه المدة ، خمسة عشر عامًا !!
في ماذا ؟
كأن عوامة أخرج للناس مصنف ابن أبي شيبة لأول مرة ، أو أخرج تهذيب الكمال ؟!!
وهنا يثني عليه بعض الإخوة في تحقيقه لتقريب التهذيب الذي طبع قبله أكثر من عشرين مرة ، وله أكثر من عشرين مخطوطًا.
وهذا كما يقول الصديق الشيخ صبحي السامرائي : درب الأعمى ، أي لو قام أعمى بتحقيق الكتاب ، بعد كل هذه الطبعات ، فأضعف الإيمان أن يتفوق عليها جميعًا.
المحقق الفذ هو الذي يبدأ أول طبعة ، لأي كتاب ، بأخطاء مقبولة.
لقد بدأ عوامة من حيث انتهى غيره في أربع طبعات سبقت طبعته ، وكان من المفروض ، لو قام بهذا العمل طالب علم مُبْتَدإ ، مازال يحبو على يديه ، أن يأتي بطبعة ، على الأقل أتقن مما سبق ، ثم يضيف جديدًا.
ولكن أن تتفوق عليه حتى طبعة الهنود ، في بعض المواضع ، فهذه كارثة.
يأتي عوامة بعد خمسة عشر عامًا ، ويتجاهل فروق النسخ ، في كتاب من أهم كتب الحديث ، ثم يملأ حواشية بأخرجه فلان وفلان ، وتابعه فلان وفلان ، وله شاهد عند فلان وفلان ، وكلها منقولة من حواشي الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط على مسند أحمد.
والسؤال العلمي لإخوتي الذين دافعوا عن عوامة ، لأنه أخرج كتابا في أربع وعشرين مجلدًا ، في خمسة عشر عامًا ؛
السؤال هو : كم خطأ أصلحه عوامة ، في مجلداته العشرين وأربع على الطبعات السابقة ؟.
وكم خطأ وقع فيه ، وزاد الطين بلة ، وزاد الأعور عمًى ، ولم تقع فيه الطبعات السابقة ؟
أيها الإخوة ؛ الكتب لا تُقدر بالوزن ، ولا بجمال الورق ، ولا بزخرفة التجليد.
الكتاب يوزن بما أضاف ، وما أعطى ، وما أصلح.
وهذا إثبات بأن الذين دافعوا ، إنما دافعوا عن تنسيق الحروف ، وجمال حرف الطباعة.
وإلا ؛ أجيبوا على السؤال السابق :
كم خطأ أصلحه عوامة ، وكم خطأ وقع فيه ، وزاد الطين بلة ، وزاد الأعور عمًى ، ولم تقع فيه الطبعات السابقة ؟.
هاتوا برهانكم ، سآتيكم بما عندي من براهين.
وصدقوني ؛ لو أعطيتُ المال الذي توافر لعوامة من المتصوفة ، أصحاب دار القبلة ، والمخطوطات التي وفروها له ، والطبعات السابقة للكتاب ، ومعه ثلاثة أفراد كما كان لعوامة ، لأصغر طالب علم في مجموعتنا ، لأنجز الكتاب كله خلال سنتين ، وأتقن وأرفع ، وأعلى ، مما خرج به علينا العلامة عوامة ، الذي يفخر بالعلامة الكوثري.
أنتم قمتم بالهجوم على الأخ شتا العربي لأنه أظهر عوار عوامة.
ولم تهاجموا هذا العوامة
فإن حواشي عوامة ومقدماته ومؤخراته ، كلها تدندن حول الدفاع عن الحنفية والتمذهب والفرقة والخلاف.
ويكفي أن تعلموا أنه سَوَّد بظُلْمِه إحدى وثلاثين صفحة في بداية المجلد العشرين ، للرد والدفاع بالباطل عن أبي حنيفة ، وذلك قبل كتاب أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة في الرد على أبي حنيفة.
واتهم هذا العوامة أبا بكر بن أبي شيبة ، في صفحة (6) أنه رد على أبي حنيفة "انحرافًا منه عن الإمام ، ومجافاةً له" هذا كلامه.
ثم بدأ (العلامة) عوامة ، ينقل أباطيل وأقوال (العلامة) الكوثري ، كما ينعته.
هل غضبتم لهذه ، وهل يصلح علميًّا هذا الإمام الذي سمَّاه عوامة إمامًا ، وهو أبو حنيفة ، هل تصل رتبة أبي حنيفة في ميزان الجرح والتعديل إلى تلميذٍ ضعيفٍ لأبي بكر بن أبي شيبة ؟!
كما قرأت لبعض الإخوة أنه يجب علينا بدلا من نشر الأخطاء أن نقوم بالاتصال بمكتب خاتمة المحققين محمد عوامة ، ورفع الموضوع إلى معاليه !!
ولا نعرف لماذا لم يتصل ابن أبي حاتم هاتفيا بالبخاري بدلا من إخراج كتاب : بيان خطأ محمد بن إسماعيل ؟!
ولماذا لم يتصل الدارقطني بالبخاري ومسلم قبل كتاب الإلزامات والتتبع ؟!!
المهم ، إخوتي ؛
إليكم مجموعة جديدة من مصائب عوامة ، تضاف إلى ماسلف :
ـ الحديث رقم 6438- حَدَّثَنَا أَزْهَرُ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَوْنٍ ، قَالَ : كَانَ رَجَاءُ بْنُ حَيْوَةَ إِذَا صَلَّى الْمَغْرِبَ ، لَمْ يُصَلِّ بَعْدَهَا شَيْئًا حَتَّى يَغِيبَ الشَّفَقُ.
قوله : " إِذَا صَلَّى الْمَغْرِبَ" تحرف في طبعة عوامة إلى "إذا صلى الركعتين" ، وجاء على الصواب في طبعة الرشد (6435) ، وهو الموافق للباب : مَنْ قَالَ : يُؤَخِّرُ الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ بَعْدَ الْمَغْرِبِ.
ـ الحديث رقم 13613- حدَّثَنَا عَبَّادُ بْنُ الْعَوَّامِ ، عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ : مَا أُبَالِي رَمَيْتُ الْجِمَارَ بِسِتٍّ ، أَوْ سَبْعٍ.
قوله : "عُمَرَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ" تصحف في المطبوع إلى : "عَنْ عُمَيْرِ بْنِ عَامِرٍ" ، ولا يوجد في رواة الحديث من اسمه : "عُمَيْر بْن عَامِرٍ" يروي عن قتادة ، ويروي عنه عباد.
- وقد روى ابن أبي شيبة عن عَبَّاد بْن الْعَوَّامِ ، عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ، عدة أحاديث ، منها أرقام : (13620 و18652 و21398 و22571 و23746 و27455) ، وروى عن عَبَّاد بْن الْعَوَّامِ ، عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ ، عدة أحاديث ، منها أرقام : (2074 و5100 و5133 و8202 و11511 و17844 و18316 و24322 و27365 و27479 و29055 و32008). وانظر "تهذيب الكمال" 21/403.
ـ الحديث رقم 15222- حدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللهِ ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ الأَسْوَدِ ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ ، قَالَ : كَانَ قَلَّ مَا يَتْرُكُ الْحَجَرَ الأَسْوَدَ وَالرُّكْنَ الْيَمَانِيَ ، إِلاَّ اسْتَلَمَهُمَا فِي الْوِتْرِ مِنْ طَوَافِهِ.
قوله : "اسْتَلَمَهُم  ا" تصحف في طبعة عوامة إلى "استلمها" ، وجاء على الصواب في طبعة الرشد (15205).
ـ الحديث رقم 21432- حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُسْهِرٍ ، عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ : تَجُوزُ شَهَادَةُ الصِّبْيَانِ وَيُؤْخَذُ بِأَوَّلِ قَوْلِهِمْ.
تصحف في المطبوع من طبعة عوامة إلى : "عَنْ هِشَامِ ، عَن عُرْوَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ" ، وجاء على الصواب في الطبعة الهندية ، وطبعة الرشد (21312).
ـ الحديث رقم 22019- حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ فُضَيْلٍ ، عَنْ أَشْعَثَ ، عَنْ سَالِمٍ ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ (1) ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ : أَنَّهُ جَعَلَ أُمَّ الْوَلَدِ مِنْ نَصِيبِ وَلَدِهَا.
تحرف في طبعة عوامة إلى "عَنْ سَالِمٍ بْنِ أَبِي عَرُوبَةَ" ، وأثبتناه عن طبعة الرشد (21898) ، وذكر محققاها الخلاف بين النسخ الخطية في هذا الموضع.
ـ الحديث رقم 22541- حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ ، قَالَ : حدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ عُرْوَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ؛ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم اشْتَرَى مِنْ أَعْرَابِيٍّ جَزُورًا بِوَسْقٍ مِنْ تَمْرٍ ، فَأَرْسَلَ إلَى خَوْلَةَ بِنْتِ حَكِيمٍ فَأَوْفَتْهُ ، وَقَالَ : خِيَارُكُمَ الْمُوفُونَ المطَّيِّبُونَ.
قوله : "فَأَرْسَلَ" تحرف في المطبوع إلى : "فَأَرْسَلَنِ  " ، وعروة لم يُدرك النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى يقول : "أرسلني".
ـ الحديث رقم 24747- حَدَّثَنَا مَعْنُ بْنُ عِيسَى ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ ، قَالَ : سَأَلْتُهُ عَنِ الْعَقِيقَةِ ؟ فَقَالَ : لاَ تُكْسَرُ عِظَامُهَا وَرَأْسُهَا ، وَلاَ يُمَسّ الصَّبِيّ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ دَمِهَا.
في طبعة عوامة : "فَقَالَ : تُكْسَرُ" بحذف النفي ، وجاء على الصواب في نسخة روضة الحديث الهندية الخطية ، وعنها طبعة الرُّشد ، والهندية ، وهو المناسب لآثار الباب.
ـ الحديث رقم 26015- حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ آدَمَ ، عَنْ حَسَنٍ ، عَنْ سِمَاكٍ ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ قَالَ : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُصُّ مِنْ شَارِبِهِ ، وَكَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ، خَلِيلُ اللهِ ، يَقُصُّ شَارِبَهُ ، أَوْ مِنْ شَارِبِهِ.
وقع في طبعة : "كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُصُّ مِنْ شَارِبِهِ ، أَوْ مِنْ شَارِبَيْهِ."
ووقع هنا سقطٌ وتصحيف ، صوبناه عن "التمهيد" لابن عبد البر 21/66 ، و"الاستذكار" له 8/428 ، إذ أخرجه بإسناده إلى أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة ، كما أثبتنا.
ـ الحديث رقم 28771- حَدَّثَنَا هُشَيْمٌ ، عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ، عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ ؛ فِي أَرْبَعَةٍ شَهِدُوا عَلَى رَجُلٍ بِالزِّنَى ، فَكَانَ أَحَدُهُمْ لَيْسَ بِعَدْلٍ ؟ قَالَ : يُدْرَأُ عَنْهُمُ الْحَدُّ لأَنَّهُمْ أَرْبَعَةٌ.
قوله : "عنهم" تصحف في طبعة عوامة إلى : "عَنْهُ" ، وجاء على الصواب في طبعة الرشد (28649).
ـ الحديث رقم 32969- حَدَّثَنَا حُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ ، عَنْ زَائِدَةَ ، عَنْ مُغِيرَةَ ، عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ ، قَالَ : قالَتْ عَائِشَةُ : مَا يَنْبَغِي لأَحَدٍ أَنْ يُبْغِضَ أُسَامَةَ بَعْدَمَا سَمِعْت مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ : مَنْ كَانَ يُحِبُّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَلْيُحِبَّ أُسَامَةَ.
تصحف في طبعة عوامة إلى : "عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ ، قَالَ : قالَتْ عَائِشَةُ" ، وفي طبعة الرشد إلى "عَنْ عَمْرَةَ ، قَالَ : قالَتْ عَائِشَةُ" ، والحديث ؛ أخرجه أحمد 6/156 (25748) ، على الصواب.
ـ الحديث رقم 33194- حَدَّثَنَا هُشَيْمٌ ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا حُصَيْنُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ طَلْحَةَ بْنِ رُكَانَةَ الْمُطَّلِبِيَّ ، عَنْ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنَّ صَلاَةً فِي مَسْجِدِي هَذَا أَفْضَلُ مِنْ أَلْفِ صَلاَةٍ فِيمَا سِوَاهُ إلاَّ الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ.
تصحف في طبعة عوامة إلى : "عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ طَلْحَةَ ، أَنَّ رُكَانَةَ الْمُطَّلِبِيَّ  " ، والحديث ؛ أخرجه "أحمد" 4/80(16851) قال : حدَّثنا هُشَيْم . و"أبو يَعْلَى" 7411 قال : حدَّثنا زُهَيْر ، حدَّثنا عَفَّان ، حدَّثنا عَبْد العَزِيز بن مُسْلم . وفي (7412) قال : حدَّثنا سُلَيْمَان الشَّاذَكُونِي ، حدَّثنا هُشَيْم.
كلاهما (هُشَيْم بن بَشِير ، وعَبْد العَزِيز بن مُسْلم) عن حُصَيْن بن عَبْد الرَّحْمان ، عن مُحَمَّد بن طَلْحَة بن رُكَانَة المُطَّلِبِي ، عَنْ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ ، على الصواب.
ـ الحديث رقم 35108- حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ ، عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ التَّيْمِيِّ ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، قَالَ : إِنَّ أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ لَيَقُولُونَ : انْطَلِقُوا بِنَا إِلَى السُّوقِ ، فَيَأْتُونَ جِبَالاً مِنَ الْمِسْكِ ، أَوْ حِبَالاً مِنْ مِسْكٍ ، أَوْ كُثْبَانًا مِنْ مِسْكٍ ، فَيَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ رِيِحًا ، فَتُدْخِلُهُمْ مَنَازِلَهُمْ ، فَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَهْلُوهُمْ : لَقَدَ ازْدَدْتُمْ بَعْدَنَا حُسْنًا ، وَيَقُولُونَ لأَهْلِيهِمْ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ.
قوله : "حبالا" تصحف في المطبوع من طبعة عوامة إلى : "جبالاً" بالمعجمة ، وجاء على الصواب في طبعة الرشد (34971) ، وأشار محقق الرشد إلى وجود علامة الإهمال تحت الحاء في النسخة الخطية ، والحبل ، بالحاء ؛ أَي التَّلّ اللَّطِيف مِن الرَّمْل ، والحِبَالُ فِي الرِّمَال كَالْجِبَالِ فِي الْحَجَر.
ـ الحديث رقم 37364- حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو خَالِدٍ ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ ، عَنْ بُشَيْرِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ ؛ أَنَّ عُمَرَ كَانَ يَبْعَثُ أَبَا حَثْمَةَ خَارِصًا لِلنَّخْلِ.
قوله : "حثمة" تصحف في طبعة عوامة إلى : "خيثمة" ، وجاء على الصواب في طبعة الرشد (37207).
- وأبو حَثْمَة ، هو ابن حذيفة بن غانم العدوي. "الطبقات الكبرى" 5/26 ، و"تاريخ ابن أبي خيثمة" 2/(1825) ، و"الاستيعاب" 2909 ، و"أُسد الغابة" 5787 ، و"الإصابة" 9752.
ـ الحديث رقم 37453- حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ ، عَنْ سَعِيدٍ ، وَحَرَامِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ ؛ أَنَّ نَاقَةً لِلْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ دَخَلَتْ حَائِطًا فَأَفْسَدَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَقَضَى النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : أَنَّ حِفْظَ الأَمْوَالِ عَلَى أَهْلِهَا بِالنَّهَارِ ، وَأَنَّ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْمَاشِيَةِ مَا أَصَابَتِ الْمَاشِيَةُ بِاللَّيْلِ.
قوله : "أصابت" تصحف في طبعة عوامة إلى : "أصاب" ، وجاء على الصواب في طبعة الرشد (37296).
وفي النهاية ، وللعدل ؛
لا أنكر أن طبعة عوامة ، وأقول هذا بعد تدقيق طويل ، استمر ستة أشهر ، تتفوق على ماسبق من طبعات في إصلاح ما يقارب المئة موضع ، وتتفوق عليها الطبعات السابقة في حوالي سبعين موضعًا.
فهل إصلاح حوالي ثلاثين خطأ في أكثر من تسعة وثلاثين ألف حديث ، تستدعي كل هذه الدعاية ، والمال ، وخمسة عشر عامًا ؟

----------


## راجي عفو ربه

إخواني  
إن القيام بجهد علمي كتحقيق المصنف لا يخلوا من ظهور بعض الأخطاء المطبعية أو بعض الهفوات خصوصا وهو في طبعته الأولى
وهل سلم طبع لكتاب عن بعض الهفوات أو طبعة ثانية عن بعض التصحيحات للتي قبلها
وجميع ما ذكر لا يرقى لمؤاخذة المحقق على جهده فهل راسل أحدالمحقق لإطلاعه على بعض الأخطاء لتلافيها في طبعات قادمه أم القصد هو مجرد التشهير والبلبلة
أما من اتهمه بفنية واحتراف الأخطاء فهذا اتهام خطير يصل لدرجة الاتهام بالكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والتلاعب بسنته يقول الحق تبارك وتعالى ( مايلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد) فليتب إلى الله قائله وفقنا الله جميعا لخدمة سنة نبيه الكريم وأن نكون عونا لبعضنا في خدمتها.

----------


## نبض القلم

الشيخ سعد الشثري يعمل على تحقيق المصنف، وله ملاحظات علمية على طبعة الشيخ عوامة، وطبعة الرشد، يسر الله طباعته قريباً.

----------


## محماس بن داود

عندي اقتراح بسيط أرجو أن تتسع له الصدور

الإخوة الذين ذكروا أخطاء طبعة الشيخ عوامة: لماذا لا تضعون هذه الأخطاء في ملف واحد على شكل ملحق بسيط بكتاب عوامة بمثابة أوراق تصحيحية كالتي تتبع بعض الكتب. فبتصحيحكم وتحقيق الشيخ يحصل المقصود من الإنتفاع بالكتاب، وهذا هو هدف الجميع، فتذكرون رقم الحديث كما وضعه الشيخ والتعليق عليه، على أن تكون التصحيحات علمية بحتة دون جرح أحد.

مجرد اقتراح!

----------


## أبو أيوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
(لو قام بهذا العمل طالب علم مُبْتَدإ ، مازال يحبو على يديه).اهـ. هكذا علق أحد الإخوة الأفاضل، ويجد القارئ العادي في تعليقه هذا خطأين: الأول إملائي، وهو قوله: (مبتدإ)، والثاني خطأ في التعبير، وهو قوله: (يحبو على يديه)، فهذا التعليق على صغره وفي جملة واحدة يجد القارئ فيه مثل هذه الأخطأ، فيا عباد الله اجعلوا النصح من أجل النصح المطلوب، واتقوا الله في أنفسكم، ولا داعي للتهكم بالناس عامة فضلا عن أصحاب الفضل. 
ويا إخوتي عليكم أن تحاكموا المحققين بما في النسخ الخطية، ولا تحاكموهم بما في النسخ المطبوعة، وقد أقسط الأخ سعيد العباسي من قبل فطالب بالتحاكم إلى النسخ الخطية، فمعظم هذه الملاحظات يمكن أن تسقط، وتذهب هباء، ويخرج منها المحقق العلامة محمد عوامة لو حوكم بما في النسخ الخطية.

----------


## أبو عمرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من خلال استعراضي لما سبق من ملاحظات وتعليقات وتعقيبات وحواش أرى أن في كلام الإخوة أمر واضح يراد به التشهير والنيل من المحقق . وإذا كان عمل عوامة قد أصلح من الأخطاء في الطباعة السابقة 100 موضع ، وطبعة الرشد أصلحت 70 موضعاً ، فهل أحد قام بكيل التهم والنيل من محققي طبعة الرشد ، واتهام نواياهم بما لايليق أن يقال ،كما أشار أحد الإخوة ، اتهام خطير يا إخوة رأيناه من كاتب المقال وممن وافقه بأن التزوير والتحريف متعمد في الكتاب ، وفي ماذا في كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . إخواني أرجو أن يكون النقد للإصلاح لا للتجريح والتشهير ، فلا داعي للتمشعر ولا التمذهب ولا الكوثري ، وعلينا أن نحكم بحق وعدل ، وشكراً للأخ الذي أعلن بعد كل هذا منصفاً فقال :
(( ولكن ، وللعدل ، فإن طبعة عوامة هي أتقن طبعة ظهرت للمصنف حتى الآن )) .

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً.
لا يجوز الدخول في النيات وإتهام الناس بناء على وجهة نظر، وهذا الكلام موجه لي وللجميع، فكوننا نقول لم يُرد فلان من هذا الأمر الا كذا، هذا دخول في النيات والطعن فيها، ولا يعلم الغيب الا الله، وكذلك قول: "لا يريد صاحب هذا المقال الا التشهير... " ، هذا أيضاً لا يجوز فكلها من باب الدخول في النيات والتكهن في شيءٍ غائب لا يعلمه الا الله، وهذا من الظلم، كيف تحكم على فلان من الناس بحكم مأخوذ مما فهمت أنت، ولعل ما فهمته يكون خطأ، فيا إخوتي بارك الله فيكم الإنصاف مطلوب، وعلينا أن ننصف الجميع ولو على أنفسنا، بارك الله فيكم والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم.

----------


## ضيف 222

ملاحظات على المنتقدين:
1- قوله (المدعو محمد عوامة) ألا تعلم أن العلامة الشيخ محمد عوامة مسند الدنيا الآن بعد الشيخ عيسى الفاداني، ومن أين تعلمت قلة الأدب مع العلماء بأن تقول (المدعو)؟!! وكلماتك تدل على أنك من السوقة ولست طالب علم.
2- (الدين النصيحة، قلنا لمن يارسول الله؟ قال: لله ولكتابه ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم) فهل كلفت نفسك بتطبيق الحديث الشريف.
3- (رب كلمة يتكلمها الرجل لا يلقي لها بالاً  فيهوي بها في نار جهنم سبعين خريفاً) فهل تحب أن تكون منهم ونحن لا نحبها لك.
4- (من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب) وقال الشافعي رحمه الله (إذا لم يكن العلماء هم أولياء الله فليس لله ولي)، فهل تريد أن تكون من المعادين!!!
5- (ليس منا من يرحم صغيرنا ويوقر كبيرنا ويعرف لعالمنا حقه) فأنت لم توقر ولم تعرف للعالم الجهبذ مكانته! من المؤسف احترام الشيعة والنصارى واليهود لمشايخهم وأحبارهم أكثر منك بكثير.
6- أسلوبك في التجريح وليس في النقد فأنت كنت مجرحا لا ناقدا وخرجت علينا بغيظك وسمومك وقلة أدبك، واعلم أن الطبعة الثانية أصبحت في الأسواق أي نفاد الطبعة الأولى دليل إخلاص محققها لا كما زعمت، والكتاب 26 مجلدا وليس مجلدا واحداً. أفهمت. وأنت لم تحترم خمسة عشر عاماً قضاها الشيخ وأولاده الثلاثة في مراجعة وتصحيح الكتاب بما لا يقل عن ثماني ساعات يومياً بلا كلل ولا ملل، بل سخرت منها والله يقول (لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيراً منهم).
7- وعين الرضا عن كل عيب كليلة  ****  وعين السخط تبدي المساوئ
8- عندما ظهر كتاب (الشعر الجاهلي) لطه حسين انتقده الكتاب والعلماء، ومن بينهم الشيخ العلامة الخضر حسين، فقال طه حسين: كل الذين تكلموا علي وردوا علي كانوا يكيلون لي الاتهامات، والرد العلمي الوحيد الذي تلقيته هو من الشيخ الخضر حسين، وكان أسلوب الشيخ الخضر حسين بغاية الأدب، فيأتي بكلام طه حسين ثم يرد عليه بقال الله تعالى، هكذا يكون الرد.
9-  (من اسدى إليكم معروفاً فكافئوه، ومن قال لأخيه جزاك الله خيراً فقد كافأه أو فقد أعظم له المكافأه) أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام، فكان لازاما عليك أن تقول: جزاه الله خيرا فقد أسدى للمكتبة الاسلامية معروفاً، ولكن الحقد والحسد والكراهية قد بدت من فاهك
10- يكفي قول أحد المشاركين (أفضل طبعة حتى تاريخه للمصنف ابن أبي شيبة).
11- إخواني النقد البناء ذكر الحسنات أولا ثم ذكر السيئات، النقد البناء المتأدب هو المنشود، ومن المؤسف نقسو على بعضنا ونحترم أعداءنا، فقلبنا الآية الكريمة(أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم) فأصبحنا أشداء على أنفسنا وعلى بعضنا ورحماء بجورج وأنطون، فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار.
12- قال المزني: قرأت كتاب الرسالة على الشافعي ثمانين مرة، فما من مرة إلا ويصلح فيها، ثم قال: إيه أبى الله تعالى أن يكون كتاباً صحيحاً غير كتابه.
13- مر الإمام أبو حنيفة النعمان على غلام يلعب بالطين، فقال: يا غلام إياك من السقوط في الطين، قال الغلام: إياك أنتَ من السقوط، لأن سقوط العالمِ -بكسر اللام- سقوط العالَم -بفتح اللام- فمرض الإمام شهراً، وأصبح لا يفتي حتى يتدارس المسألة مع تلا ميذه شهراً.فالعلماء يأخذون النصيحة حتى من الغلمان.
13- رأيت بأم عيني الشيخ العلامة عبد الفتاح أبو غدة يجلس جلسة التحيات أمام الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي يسأله في مسائل العلم، رحمهما الله تعالى هكذا تأدب العلماء وطلابه.
14- قال قتادة: من لم يعرف اختلاف الفقهاء لم يشم رائحة العلم، وقالوا: أعلم الناس أعلمهم باختلاف الناس، أي الاختلاف في الرأي صفة من صفات العلم نفسه.
14-ارحم نفسك ولا تلقي بها للمهالك فلحوم العلماء مسمومة، وأنت قد شربت السم ولست أدري من أشربك إياه، فتب إلى الله، واتصل بالشيخ في المدينة المنورة، واعتذر منه واطلب منه السماح، واعرض عليه ملاحظاتك فستجد الجواب.إن كنت طالباً للعلم حقاً أو صدقاً.
أسأل الله تعالى أن يردك إلى جادة الصواب والأدب، واحترام وتوقير العلماء والنقد البناء.

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

> الحمد لله وحده..
> قد اقتنيتُ طبعة الرشد، واطّلعتُ (قليلا) على طبعة عوامة، وعلى بعض ما يُنتقد عليها، وقبل ذلك عرفتُ حال الطبعة الهندية كثيرة الأخطاء والخلل.
> فتحصّل لي من كل ذلك حزن من عدم قدرة خدم العلم كل هذا الزمان على إخراج طبعة متقنة من كتاب بأهميّة المصنف.
> نعم أعلم أن مخطوطات المصنّف رديئة سيئة، ولكنني أعلم أيضًا أن مصنّف ابن أبي شيبة (كنز)، فمتى نرى طبعة متقنة منه؟


الحمد لله وحده...

يا حسرة!

----------


## د/ محمد

اللهم اغفر للشيخ عوامة ولمن نصح لله
ويستوقفني اخي الكريم الذي سمى نفسه " نظرة ومدد "؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## عبد المحسن بن عبد الرحمن

كان بودي لو أن كاتب الموضوع أو من نقل عنه قد انتقد بموضوعية ، وأتى بالخطأ وصوابه من دون زيادة منه تفسد عليه كتابته ، ويكفيك قوله المدعو لتعلم أن وراء الأكمة ما وراءها .
وقد ذكر أخونا نبض القلم أن



> الشيخ سعد الشثري يعمل على تحقيق المصنف، وله ملاحظات علمية على طبعة الشيخ عوامة، وطبعة الرشد، يسر الله طباعته قريباً.


وأقول : سيأتي حساد الشيخ وسيقولون أخطاء المدعو سعد الشثري في تحقيق المصنف .
والشيخ الفاضل محمد عوامة ، لم يتعالم ، ولم يدع الكمال ، ولم يقل إني لا أخطئ ، لأجل أن يشنع عليه بهذه الطريقة ، فأقول للأخ كاتب الموضوع أو الناقل :
لسنا بحاجة إلى مزيد من التجريح والتشنيع فعندنا ما يكفينا ، هات ما عندك مجردا من التجريح .
ولعلك أخي شتا لا تقصد ذلك إن شاء الله ، وأنه وقع منك سهوا ، وفقك الله وبارك فيك .
أما الحاج عادل فإن كلامه يلفظ بعضه بعضا ، مما كفاني أن أجهد نفسي بتعقبه .

----------


## ذو المعالي

كُلُّ جهدٍ بشريٍ مُعَرَّض للخطأ !!
أكاد أكذِّبُ هذه القاعدة حينَ أقرأ ما تُمليه بعض عقولِ ...
لا كتابَ يخلو من خطأ ، و يُحكمُ الخطأ وجوداً دوافعُ النفسِ ، و قد تغيبُ معالمُ رعاية الأمانات في ظلِّ تقديس الذاتِ ...
لا عجبَ نحنُ في زمنِ : البروز بالرموز ...

الكلامُ عامٌّ ، و ناسبَ ذكرُه هنا ، على قاعدةِ : العبرةُ بعمومِ اللفظِ لا بخصوصِ السببِ ...

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

لمن له اتصال بالشيخ محمد عوامة، 
آمل أن ينقل له اقتراح أن يخرج طبعة بدون تعليقات أو تخريجات، بل فروقات النسخ بلا استثناء، ليقل حجم الكتاب، ولسهولة التخريج بالبرامج الحاسوبية

----------


## أبو أنيس

المصنف يحتاج الى تحقيق وتخريج ثان حيث أن الشيخ عوامه قد ترك كثيرا من الآثار بدون تعليق عليها من حيث الصحة والضعف.

تصفحت المجلد الأول فوجدت أنه ترك معظم الآثار الواردة فى المجلد الأول ( حوالي 600 أثر) بدون تعليق حتى على الألفاظ الغريبة.

هل ينشط أحد منا اكمال ما ترك الشيخ من التخريج. أو ننتظر صدور الكتاب بتحقيق الشيخ سعد الشثرى . هل يوجد لدى أحد من مقربي الشيخ متى يرى الكتاب النور.

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

اللهم ألهمنا الإنصاف.
طبعة الشيخ محمد عوامة وفقه الله لكتاب كبير لا بد أن يكون فيها أخطاء، لأنها عمل بشر، ولكن الخطأ يُصنف هل هو في صلب منهج التحقيق أو عارض؟ وهل هو قليل أو كثير؟
النقد الأول الذي أراه لهذه الطبعة هو منهج التحقيق في ضبط النص، أما التخريج والحكم على الأحاديث فيأتي بالدرجة الثانية بعد ضبط النص، الذي هو الأساس.
فالشيخ محمد عوامة منهجه في التحقيق عموما هو منهج التصحيح (الذوقي) والاعتماد على الخبرة، ولا يرى أهمية كبرى لاختلاف النسخ بالضرورة، وقد صرَّح بهذا في مقدمة تحقيقه للمصنف، بل قبل ذلك في تحقيق جزء من أنساب السمعاني.
وهو وإن كان ارتضى هذا المنهج، لكن غيره لا يرتضيه، ولا سيما إذا جاءت مواضع تُشكل على الباحث -وهذا أمر ليس بالقليل-، فهنا يستطيع التأمل والترجيح عبر اختلافات النسخ، وهذا يفوته في المنهج الآنف ذكره، فضلا عن الخلاف في الاعتماد على خبرة صاحب الذوق، فمع تقديري واحترامي لو قال العبارة في عصرنا المحدّثان أحمد شاكر أو الألباني لم تُقبل منه، فغيرهما من باب أولى، فلا يمكن لأحد اليوم أن يصحح الكتب الأصول اعتمادا على الخبرة.
ولذلك فرغم الخدمة الموجودة فيها فإني أفضّل طبعة اللحيدان والجمعة لاعتمادهما مخطوطات أكثر مع ذكر الفروقات.
وننتظر طبعة الشيخ سعد الشثري، فالمرجو أن تكون أدق من الجميع، وكذلك لعل الشيخ عوامة وفقه الله يتهيأ له إعادة النظر في طبعته وتصحيح ما ند عنه، ويثبت الفروقات بشكل أفضل.

الكاتب: ضيف222
لك حق إبداء وجهة نظرك، ولكن رويدك ولا يدفعك الحماس للوقوع في عين ما تلوم به أخاك، بارك الله فيك.
وكتعليق عابر: وصفك للشيخ وفقه الله بأنه مسند الدنيا بعد الفاداني رحمه الله: مجازفة بيّنة، ولا أظن الشيخ يوافقك على ذلك أو يرتضيه.

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

فوائد التحقيق الذي قام به الشيخ العلامة الحبيب على قلوبنا/ محمد عوامة، أكبر بكثير من هذه الأخطاء المذكورة، والاهتمام بكتاب بهذا الحجم لا شك أنه لن يسلم من هفوات
نتمنى أن يستدرك الشيخ في طبعاته القادمة ما يستحق الاستدراك
ولا شك أن القارئ لهذا الرد الذي نقله لنا أخونا الفاضل شتا العربي يجد أن صاحبه قضى وقتا طويلا يبحث عن أخطاء وقع فيها الشيخ، وربما استخدم المجهر بعض الأوقات، فهذه عادة أصحاب ردود آخر الزمان، نسأل الله العافية، والانشغال بالنفس.

----------


## الحدائقى

ولكن ماذا عن مقارنة طبعة عوامة بطبعة الفاروق تحقيق أسامة بن إبراهيم مدير مكتب التحقيق بالدار وقد ظهرت منذ أكثر من عام هل تتميز عن طبعة عوامة أم أن طبعة عوامة أفضل منها وهى مشار إليها في هذا الرابط
http://www.dar-alfarouk.com/main/play.php?catsmktba=

----------


## صالح تركي

السلام عليكم
جاء في المداخلة الأولى ذكر طبعة لابن أبي شيبة بتحقيق كمال يوسف الحوت فماذا تعرفون عنها ؟
والسلام

----------


## أبو مالك النجدي

الله يعين على كثرة الطبعات والتحقيقات والمتضرر من ذلك نحن طلبة العلم ترهق جيوبنا وتكبر دروجنا ( أقصد رفوف الكتب)

----------


## أبو السنابل المصري

طبعة الفاروق لمن يسأل عنها من أسوأ طبعات هذا الكتاب القيم، ولا ينبغي لها أن توضع في مصاف تلك الطبعات التي قارن بينها الإخوة الأفاضل هنا. وقد اشتريت هذه الطبعة (ط الفاروق) وعملت فيها ثم تبين لي مدى خطورة الاعتماد عليها لفحش أخطائها وتصحيفاتها .فندمت أشد الندم على ذلك المال الذي خسرته فيها . وأكرر أن ذكرها هنا إكرام لها ولا ينبغي ذلك بحال. وفي رأيي لو ظلت دار الفاروق على عملها في تصوير النادر من الكتب لكان خيرا لها ولطلاب العلم، فإني قد لاحظت ذلك في أكثر أعمالها. وسبب ذلك أن محققيها والمصححي لديها تنقصهم الخبرة والدربة.

----------


## دكتور مجاهد عبد الله

رحم الله اموات المسلمين

----------


## أبو إبراهيم المكي

بعيدا عن مصنف ابن أبي شيبة !




> ملاحظات على المنتقدين:
> 1- قوله (المدعو محمد عوامة) ألا تعلم أن العلامة الشيخ محمد عوامة مسند الدنيا الآن بعد الشيخ عيسى الفاداني،


أشفق على نفسك من هذا الهراء !!



> - (من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب) وقال الشافعي رحمه الله (إذا لم يكن العلماء هم أولياء الله فليس لله ولي)، فهل تريد أن تكون من المعادين!!!


أسدي هذه النصيحة لشيخك عوامة ومن قبل أبي غدة بل والأب الروحي لهما : ذلك ((الكوثري)) الضال ! الذي لم يسلم منه أولياء الله من أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة من متقدمين ومتأخرين لاسيما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله .



> - (ليس منا من يرحم صغيرنا ويوقر كبيرنا ويعرف لعالمنا حقه) فأنت لم توقر ولم تعرف للعالم الجهبذ مكانته!


ومرة أخرى ؛ ليت مشايخك عرفوا لأئمة أهل السنة مكانتهم لاسيما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله .



> ارحم نفسك ولا تلقي بها للمهالك فلحوم العلماء مسمومة،.


ثالثة ؛ قل هذا لمشايخك الأشاعرة متعصبة الحنفية ارحموا أنفسكم ولا يلقوا بها للمهالك فلحوم علماء أهل السنة مسمومة وعادة الله في منتهكي أعراضهم معلومة !

----------

